# Natures:menu



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I went to the warehouse to get animal food and I"ve picked up the wrong wet food for the dogs I"ve got 2 boxes of Natures:menu has anyone ever used it as such a long way to go back with it


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Nothing to worry about - it is an excellent food, with a very high meat content.

We use it from time to time when they've run out of NatureDiet - another great moist food.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nature's menu is fine. Up with all the rest - higher meat content if I remember rightly but not quite as much in the pouches. I wouldnt bother returning it. 

May be an idea to mix a bit in with your old stuff if you have any left just to get them started off gently


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

My pair much prefer Nature Menu, to nature diet, it's moister and smells better


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anybody tried the new Burns Penlan Farm pouches? They smell like the dinners we had at school, and I think I'd eat them if I weren't a veggie!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not tried them - heard good about them - bit expensive tho


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

My two love these. More so than nature diet. Great food.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone I"ll dish it up then was just worried as never heard of it:thumbup:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

THe mixed boxes are great


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not tried them - heard good about them - bit expensive tho


Yes - I suppose they are a bit on the dear side (£1.50 per pack).

Having looked at the website, I was shocked to see the ingredients. They're not actually as good as we thought they were:

*Ingredients:*
Organic Chicken (min 20%), Organic Brown Rice (min 20%), Seasonal Vegetables (min 20%), Vitamins and Minerals.

Only 20% meat? Not good! What makes up the remaining 40%? Water, I assume.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> Yes - I suppose they are a bit on the dear side (£1.50 per pack).
> 
> Having looked at the website, I was shocked to see the ingredients. They're not actually as good as we thought they were:
> 
> ...


Are you sure you have the right site? These are the ingredients I found from here

Natures Menu Natural Dog Food & Natural Cat Food | Feeding as Nature Intended

*Pouches*

Chicken min. 61%. Peas min. 4%. Carrots min. 4%. Rice min. 6%. Minerals. Various sugars.

*Tins*

Chicken min 55%, Potato min 8%, Carrots min 6%, Peas min 4%, Sunflower oil<1%


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Lyceum,

I was replying to Mum2Heidi's post about Burns' moist food pouches.

You're absolutely right about the *Natures:Menu* ingredients:

Pouches

*Chicken min. 61%. Peas min. 4%. Carrots min. 4%. Rice min. 6%. Minerals. Various sugars.*

Tins

*Chicken min 55%, Potato min 8%, Carrots min 6%, Peas min 4%, Sunflower oil<1% *


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> Hi Lyceum,
> 
> I was replying to Mum2Heidi's post about Burns' moist food pouches.
> 
> ...


LOL, note to self, read properly.

Never really rated burns personally, I've no doubt at all it's a decent food. It just seems vastly over priced for the ingredients (example, Skinners being identical ingredients wise, but £20 cheaper).


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

We fed Burns for years before we found this forum. Since educating ourselves, we now realise that what we thought was a top quality kibble, is actually very far from it.

Burns is mainly rice-based, and the meat content is extremely low.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: the Natures Menu pouches - Henry loves these as much as Naturediet. I get them as well to give him some variety. Excellent quality food.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah they are good! You can get multipack flavours aswell, whereas when buying a box of ND you're stuck with one flavour so have to buy them seperately!! 

Great quality wet food!! 

xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Started Bobby on it over a week ago enjoys it licks dish clean


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Fed them and they loved it must admit it did smell nice nearly had a plateful:arf:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Fed them and they loved it must admit it did smell nice nearly had a plateful:arf:


Woop!! Glad they approved!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep and don't worry about the "Various Sugars" on the label - rang NM and they are the natural sugar in the carrots - no added sugar in the food. And it is only 0.05% apparently. Something to do with labelling regulations.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Fed them and they loved it must admit it did smell nice nearly had a plateful:arf:


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Lyceum said:


> LOL, note to self, read properly.
> 
> Never really rated burns personally, I've no doubt at all it's a decent food. It just seems vastly over priced for the ingredients (example, Skinners being identical ingredients wise, but £20 cheaper).


It might look like exactly the same ingredients, but in my expereince it definately isn't. My bitch had constant recurrentl serious UTI's to the extent she was at one point peeing out her bladder lining in little chunks  on burns and JWB this has never occured. There was definately something in that Skinners that was triggering the problem.


----------

